# music



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

i now that its a little of topic but what music do you like best? artist why and some recomendations would be nice 

cheers


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> i now that its a little of topic but what music do you like best? artist why and some recomendations would be nice
> 
> cheers


Well... my music tastes go from Enya and Ema Shapplin to Metalica and Eminem and anywhere in between (mostly, I don't like cumbias and most pop). It just depends on the mood.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> i now that its a little of topic but what music do you like best? artist why and some recomendations would be nice
> 
> cheers


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On your marks, ready, go........Genesis, Peter Gabriel, Marillion, Emerson ,Lake & Palmer ,Premiata Forneria Marconi, il Baletto de bronzo ,Le Orme, Yes, Camel , Brian Eno, Roxy Music , Jethro Tull ,King Crimson , Triunvirath, Renaissence ,Sky , The Animals ,Chicago , Dobbie Brothers, Fletwood Mac , James Taylor, Carole King, America , Cat Stevens , Dream Theater , Arnold Mc Culler, Paula Cole, B B King, MIchael Mc Donald .....

TLB


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

That's a lot of prog!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> i now that its a little of topic but what music do you like best? artist why and some recomendations would be nice
> 
> cheers


My tastes are pretty diverse, but there are a few I can't live without. My favourites vary, but these never go away:

J.S. Bach - Goldberg Variations (Glenn Gould)
Rolling Stones - Exile on Main Street
Johnny Cash - Live at San Quentin
James Brown - The Payback
Van Morrison - Veedon Fleece
Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
Stevie Wonder - Innervisions
Bob Dylan - Blood on the Tracks

Oh, and of course, Spinal Tap - Smell the Glove!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> mmm HM...
> 
> Manowar, Iron Maiden, Running Wild, Judas Priest, Accept, Metallica (old 80´s) Over Kill,
> Iced Earth, Sepultura, Helloween, Death, Carcass, Pegasuz, Savatage, Crimson Glory, Metal Argentino, Dio, Hammerfall, Lost Horizon, Megadeth, Slayer, Kreator... Haggard, Nightwish, Sky Lark, Finntroll, King Diamond, Falconer, Sentenced, Therion, Dragonforce, Annihilator, Athena, Chroming Rose, Cryonic Temple, Steel Prophet, Majesty, Secret Sphere, Heavens Gate, Rage, Yngwie Malmsteen,Virgin Steele, Metalium, Mitothyn, Sinergy, Dark Avenger, Marty Friedman, Pegazus,Edenbridge, Zonata, Steel Attack, Nostradameus, Primal Fear, Domine, Vision Divine, Loudness,Grave Digger, Metal Church,Chinchilla, At Vance, Kamelot, Arwen, Labirynth, Riot, Vader, Morgoth,Sword,Scanner, etc ... Cardenales de Nuevo Leon, José José, OV7, Mesa que mas aplauda  and many True Metal Bands.
> ...


What? No Kenny G?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*music?*

mmm HM...

Manowar, Iron Maiden, Running Wild, Judas Priest, Accept, Metallica (old 80´s) Over Kill,
Iced Earth, Sepultura, Helloween, Death, Carcass, Pegasuz, Savatage, Crimson Glory, Metal Argentino, Dio, Hammerfall, Lost Horizon, Megadeth, Slayer, Kreator... Haggard, Nightwish, Sky Lark, Finntroll, King Diamond, Falconer, Sentenced, Therion, Dragonforce, Annihilator, Athena, Chroming Rose, Cryonic Temple, Steel Prophet, Majesty, Secret Sphere, Heavens Gate, Rage, Yngwie Malmsteen,Virgin Steele, Metalium, Mitothyn, Sinergy, Dark Avenger, Marty Friedman, Pegazus,Edenbridge, Zonata, Steel Attack, Nostradameus, Primal Fear, Domine, Vision Divine, Loudness,Grave Digger, Metal Church,Chinchilla, At Vance, Kamelot, Arwen, Labirynth, Riot, Vader, Morgoth,Sword,Scanner, etc ... Cardenales de Nuevo Leon, José José, OV7, Mesa que mas aplauda  and many True Metal Bands.

Ok I´m Open Mind"!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well... my music tastes go from Enya and Ema Shapplin to Metalica and Eminem and anywhere in between (mostly, I don't like cumbias and most pop). It just depends on the mood.


Emma Shapplin is very good  and nice! 

I liked Susana Zavaleta too


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> What? No Kenny G?


Oh Kenny G is really good... your music I liked...is relaxes to me and to listen with a beautiful girl... in weekend

If Kenny G... non beautiful girl    

Oh rayos 

Agrego a ... U2, Placebo, Bruce Springsteen, Brian Adams, Remy Zero, Cloldplay, Five For Fighting... un poco...
Oh rayos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Mostly I just listen to Timbiriche, Chamos, Menudo, Fresas con Crema, Flans, Pandora and Luis Miguel. I'm old school, what can you do...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Mostly I just listen to Timbiriche, Chamos, Menudo, Fresas con Crema, Flans, Pandora and Luis Miguel. I'm old school, what can you do...


Ok te falto decir de la vieja escuela gente como :

Trigo Limpio, Sergio Faccheli (como se escriba  ) Laureano Brizuela, Parchis y la lista podria crecer...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky Renè :

Excuse me Sir ? , Do you want a single speed or A SINGLE FINGER....

Watch your fingers !!!! we have only ten in both hands , please be carefull , don`t put the fingers between the chainrings and the chain , and don`t touch the rotors after a long long donwhill with the brakes on ........

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lets see...

A Perfect Circle, Sonata Arctica, Neal Morse, Tool, Pink Floyd, Disturbed, Chevelle, AFI, The Gathering, Drowning Pool, Zurdok, Cafe Tacuba, Fischerspooner, Dream Theater, Nirvana, Ska-P, The Cure, HIM, Led Zeppelin, Jumbo, Fobia, Nine Inch Nails, Oysterhead, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Radiohead, Placebo, Rammstein, Rush, Yes, Porter, Apocalyptica, Metallica, Deftones, Zoé, System of a Down, Slipknot, Primus, Bloc Party, Celso Piña, Edguy, Lacuna Coil, Infected Mushroom, GMS, S-Range, Ticon, Bubble, Gaudium, Artifakt, Frogacult, Andromeda, 1200 Micrograms, Broken Toy, Eskimo, Gataka, Hypersonic, Protoculture, S.U.N. Project, Sesto Sento, Spectra, Suria, Talamasca, Time Lock, Visual Paradox, Visual Contact, Perplex, DNA, CPU, Jaia, Hydraglyph, Sonic Cube, Ananda Shake, Corona, Biogenesis.... fewwwf


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

OK... here I go... 

I like a bit of everything. Mostly anything guitar based.

- Anything Bach (I love barroque - sp?? and anything related like speed metal in the hands of Yngwie Malmsteem or Cacophony) or Mozart. Wagner makes me wanna invade Poland, so I steer clear of it. 
- Silvio Rodriguez
- Dream Theater fo' sho'
- Metal, metal, metal... Metallica, Sepultura, Megadeth, you name it.
- Hard rock - AC/DC, Guns and Roses, Aerosmith... hell, I like Bon Jovi too!
- Classic Jazz - Ella Fitzgerald, Frank, Django Reinhardt.
- Pop - My tolerance here is very small... only U2, The Cranberries (I have something for the Irish bands) and The Beatles.
- Almost anything Nu Metal... My Chemical Romance, Thursday, Papa Roach, Linkin Park, Old Skool Limp Bizkit, etc.
- Texas and Rock Blues - His Majesty BB King, Albert King, the prince of Blues Sir Eric Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughn (RIP), ZZ Top and their "Hot Tamale" sound, Robert Cray, Bonnie Raitt (man, that girl rules playing the slider!!)
- Paco de Lucia
- And as said above, almost any talented guitarist, Petrucci, Vai, Satriani, Eric Johnsonn, Al Di Meola, Tom Morello (and RATM)

Not eclectic tastes, but the mix in my head is rather interesting.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not critizising your music tastes or anything but did you know nu-metal genre is the post-grunge stage now called wannabe metal? 

I believe my chemical romance doesn't belong to that genre.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Air, Alan Ginsber, Alan Parsons Project, Apocalyptica, Ash Ra Tempel, Auricular, Steve ROach, David Hudson, Sarah Hopkins, Bill Laswell, Bloc Party, Boards Of Canada, Captain Beefheart, Conception, Cream, Dead Can Dance, Death Cab For Cutie, Depeche Mode, Dream Theater, Fantomas (And almost all of the Mike Patton's projects), Frank Zappa, Grateful Dead, Some Of Infected Mushroom, Inti-Illimani, IQ, Jefferson Airplane, Jesus Martyr, John Lennon, John Serrie, Jorge Reyes, Juno Reactor, King Crimson, Lamb, Lamb Of God, Liquid Tension Experiment, Lou Reed, Lustmord, Matisyahu, My Morning Jacket, Neal Morse, Nightewish, Oingo Boingo, Omega, Opeth, John Petrucci, Poison, Postal Service, Rockdrigo (Rodrigo Gonzalez Real Nice Mexican Rock www.rockdrigo.com.mx), Roger Waters, Saga, Shostakovich, Slade, Slai, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum ( a Mike Patton's Project), Sonata Arcitca, Sonic Youth, Spock's Beard, Igor Stravinsky, Subelvados, Symphony X, Tangerine Dream (BTW they are coming to méxico ), Tchaikovsky, The Cult or The Death Cult, The Flaming Lips, The Human League, International Submarine Band, The Jesus Lizard, The Melvins, The New Pornographers, Ticon, Tiken Jah Fakoly, Within Temptaiton and last but not least Xiu Xiu

que weba me doy


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm not critizising your music tastes or anything but did you know nu-metal genre is the post-grunge stage now called wannabe metal?
> 
> I believe my chemical romance doesn't belong to that genre.


Whatever... it's all 4/4 compases, use blacks and you have Numetal, Grunge, pop and such; get 16 beats per compass or more and you have metal... it all used to be called rock n' roll some years ago. Nobody has invented a thing since Frank Zappa I guess... and that's quite a long time.

There were very few bands that played "grunge" in a measure different from 4/4 and in there were Pearl Jam (I only like the first 4 songs of Ten) and the Red Hit Chilli Peppers before they went commercial.

Same with punk, neo-punk, hard-rock... damn... the only thing changing is the lyrics and some guitar distortion/effects.

Call it whatever you wanna call it.

As for My Chemical Romance... yeah, I should have put them under Pop.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> mmm HM...
> 
> Manowar, Iron Maiden, Running Wild, Judas Priest, Accept, Metallica (old 80Â´s) Over Kill,
> Iced Earth, Sepultura, Helloween, Death, Carcass, Pegasuz, Savatage, Crimson Glory, Metal Argentino, Dio, Hammerfall, Lost Horizon, Megadeth, Slayer, Kreator... Haggard, Nightwish, Sky Lark, Finntroll, King Diamond, Falconer, Sentenced, Therion, Dragonforce, Annihilator, Athena, Chroming Rose, Cryonic Temple, Steel Prophet, Majesty, Secret Sphere, Heavens Gate, Rage, Yngwie Malmsteen,Virgin Steele, Metalium, Mitothyn, Sinergy, Dark Avenger, Marty Friedman, Pegazus,Edenbridge, Zonata, Steel Attack, Nostradameus, Primal Fear, Domine, Vision Divine, Loudness,Grave Digger, Metal Church,Chinchilla, At Vance, Kamelot, Arwen, Labirynth, Riot, Vader, Morgoth,Sword,Scanner, etc ... Cardenales de Nuevo Leon, JosÃ© JosÃ©, OV7, Mesa que mas aplauda  and many True Metal Bands.
> ...


what about 69 eyes?

also... do you know some good quality mexican rock or music?¿


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> what about 69 eyes?
> 
> also... do you know some good quality mexican rock or music?¿


Tex-Tex is my mexican favorite. Followed closely by Caifane's El Nervio del Volcan. Damn, that Marcovich guy was cool.

You can put Luzbel in your list along with Brujeria.

As some one said, the rest are "de hueva". El Haragan really gets on my nerves. Vago was not that bad, but the are no best than a clown-band. From there... uh... ah...

Again, Tex-Tex. They don't sell records because they're fugly in person. I really don't care but record labels do.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

genres are all going to complex and have titles to make them sound intelligent like

retro neo classic punk 

dark new retro funk acid punk/rock fusion

hahahahahahha


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> Whatever... it's all 4/4 compases, use blacks and you have Numetal, Grunge, pop and such; get 16 beats per compass or more and you have metal... it all used to be called rock n' roll some years ago. Nobody has invented a thing since Frank Zappa I guess... and that's quite a long time.
> 
> There were very few bands that played "grunge" in a measure different from 4/4 and in there were Pearl Jam (I only like the first 4 songs of Ten) and the Red Hit Chilli Peppers before they went commercial.
> 
> ...


Not only compasses mark the genre, its a vast art the job of labeling artists.
Red Hot Chili Peppers is not grunge btw, it's alternative funk.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> genres are all going to complex and have titles to make them sound intelligent like
> 
> retro neo classic punk
> 
> ...


People that say that tend to be stupid and have a small knowledge about music, especially because music categories are something really important to label music, identify it, group it and relate to it, which would be imposible without genres and subgenres.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers is not grunge btw, it's alternative funk.


Funk, yeah... OTOH, Alternative??? See... funk itself is so complex, that I wouldn't call anything funky under "alternative". It's strong connections to jazz make it unpredictable. Anything funk could be alternative if tried to be put anywhere else.

Maybe pop-funk as of late??

BTW... who gives a dime for the genre title... do you really believe that lyrics and slightly subtle instrument sounds make it different?? Come on... genres are needed to classify something like Flamenco, which is really something apart or a root rythm like blues or jazz.

All the rest is a commercial blah-blah-blah to say that something is "new". Why do bands are so afraid to say "We play (blues/metal/rock/jazz)"... it would be more sincere than saying "we play a mix of this an that with some touches of XXXX and our guitarist spent a year in the Tibet and that's why he plays like a sitarist - We call it sitar-metal"

Gimme a freaking break!!!

Off from there, I couldn't care less. That doesn't make you to know less music. What you really have to learn is how music is built inside the main genres. What makes blues to be blues?? The sound?? Nah, maybe, but it could be the I-IV-V chord progression or the Phrygian Minor progression when talking about Flamenco. Those genres are so simple in conception that the derivations and iterations are endless and there's a fine line between the "real" stuff and some bloody copycat.

God... I miss my guitar....


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahah

ay si cuanto se de musica      


hahahah sabes que es choro vargas


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> Funk, yeah... OTOH, Alternative??? See... funk itself is so complex, that I wouldn't call anything funky under "alternative". It's strong connections to jazz make it unpredictable. Anything funk could be alternative if tried to be put anywhere else.
> 
> Maybe pop-funk as of late??
> 
> ...


agree with you warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What makes blues blues is the structure of the music, the rythm, the melody and that rythm cant be confused.

Who was talking about being a different genre just by lyrics and instrument variation? The change of subgenre starts from the tone of voice which changes the tempo and variations to the musical structure of the song. Many factors are involved.

FxFvD stop fu*king around, lets keep personal bullying away from discussions which really matter to me.

I believe some artists have created new genres, not to impress someone, but because they found ways to fit different musical techniques in a way they sound right.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

aww

ok es en buen pedo wey no te enojes 

i think you have a point there but also there are some groups that only do it for the image
eso si hay algunos grupos que si lo hacen para parecer chidos cuando ni siquiera saben de ese genero

aunque como tu dices si ay unos que si saben de eso


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

People who do it for the image or fame doesn't deserve to be called musician. 

They are marketing hype or posers which forget the purpose and meaning of doing music: passion, to provoke feelings and create a magical atmosphere in which someone feels he fits and feels well.. just right.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What makes blues blues is the structure of the music, the rythm, the melody and that rythm cant be confused.


And that is.... ?
Facts, bro. What is a rythm that can't be confused. Where's the line?? How about rockabilly, surf and rock n' roll??



tacubaya said:


> I believe some artists have created new genres, not to impress someone, but because they found ways to fit different musical techniques in a way they sound right.


Agreed... but then, there's the overhyping of media. Do you really need all those classifications to classify metal (for example, I'm a headbanger myself)?? I don't think so.

Really, we could use less classifications and have a clearer idea of what we're listening to. But that doesn't sell records.

I'll put a clear example. A friend of mine plays at the Orquesta de Bellas Artes. He couldn't care less about genres and subgenres of music (especially mainstream).. does he knows little about music, less able or less creative?? I don't think so.

Time has proven to be a better judge than us. Django Reinhardt was considered different and progressive when he played. Now it's classic jazz. The Beatles themselves were creating things good enough to be called "Alternative" today... not they're called Pop.

Where will be all those genres in 20 years from now? I really think we should see at the main root and then identify each band by what they can offer until they prove to be not able to be classified inside any other place. That leads to a new and intriguing question... would you open a genre for just one band/artist? What about a band that makes records very different from each other?? What would you do?
___________________________

*Tacu and FxFvD...* please keep the personal bashing out of this forums. Discussing on topic and have different opinions is correct. Joking is. Bashing is not. Your jokes sometimes end up with one of you pissed off, so work it out between you both so see where to draw the line. Keep it friendly for both of you. If you read the guidelines you'll see what I'm talking about.

Sorry, I don't want to be rough, mamon, or politeness-nazi... We have to make this a better place for all of us. Thanks, guys.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Caring less is not the same as not knowing about it, thats "pedo de cada quien"

Of course genres change from time to tyme EVEN if the music isn't changed. Its the nature of classification, a genre may be re-stated or even merged with another genre as time goes by.

When a band has records with different genres a main genre is chosen and then variations are stated. Most of the bands stay in the limits of a genre, so that isn't necessary.

About th bashing, its okay he is joking, we tend to joke like that, but what disturbed me is the fact he is joking at the MIDDLE of a conversation, which apart from distracting me, seems a bit rude.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

hahahaha sorry won't happen again 

i think warp and tacu are write in some points 

but who has the right side?
who is correct

we will never know =O

well maybe...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> hahahaha sorry won't happen again


No prob at all... just keep it friendly.



FxFvD said:


> i think warp and tacu are write in some points


Yeah... probably when I was his age I cared much more. I would have spent a whole night discussing with someone why Gun N Roses were rock and not punk... 
But I plainly don't care now.



FxFvD said:


> but who has the right side?
> who is correct
> 
> we will never know =O
> ...


The oldest one... always, we know.  
(joking, it's a matter of personal preference)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well he has very good points and I believe so do I, the point is that I think we see music ina different depth and there is no right or wrong about that, about everything else there is. 

I cant express myself very well in english when dealing with this type of conversations, so, i dont know.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Well he has very good points and I believe so do I, the point is that I think we see music ina different depth and there is no right or wrong about that, about everything else there is.


Yes, you make very good and solid points indeed. And I agree... it's personal preference, different views.

I care more about the core, he cares more for the envelope... there's no right or wrong. Different opinions. I hope we could jam together sometime and you guys teach this old dog a couple tricks like you did on the bike.



tacubaya said:


> I cant express myself very well in english when dealing with this type of conversations, so, i dont know.


You do very well. Much more articulate than some other native speakers on these boards (not the mexico board, but the whole site, I mean).


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> You do very well. Much more articulate than some other native speakers on these boards (not the mexico board, but the whole site, I mean).


im one of those hahahahahahah


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> what about 69 eyes?
> 
> also... do you know some good quality mexican rock or music?¿


69 eyes es buena banda en particular me gusta... creo que en los ultimos años (y ya hace mucho) han salido muy buenas bandas de Finlandia y en general de Europa... (sentenced, nightwish, amorphis, children of bodom, ensiferum, moonsorrow, stratovarius, sinergy, thunderstone, finntroll, implaed nazarene, entwine, the rasmus... uh no!  ) etc...)
en general muchas bandas se les etiqueta por generos... me da risa que cuando yo escuchaba bandas como Unleashed 13 años atras era 100% death metal y ahora veo que le denominan "Viking Metal" cuestion de marketing... 

pero y asi con bandas de black, doom y heavy metal hacen lo mismo siendo que años atras era solo por geners ahora tratan de descubrir el hilo ***** por medio de tematicas que abordan ciertas bandas... folk, viking, bike metal

de bandas mexicanas yo solia escuchar solo death metal como cenotaph que por cierto no salia de sus ensayos, su vocalista termino iendose con los de Incantation, me gusta solo un disco de luzbel  y agrego buried dream, tenebrarum de jalisco (death metal).... makina... no se si existan y que toquen ahora pero 15 años atras lo hacian bien 

hay un disco que salio y que es de culto de una banda llamada megaton y creo que es de 1986 y que apenas pude conseguir por la net... esta bueno ... por ahi escuche una banda llamada anabantha creo yo pero no me gusto mucho... 

Y si, no es mito siento desilucionar pero brujeria no es mexicano... es un proyecto realizado por miembros de fear factory y napalm death y creo que un integrante de faith no more... no estoy del todo seguro... pero al final creo que les funciono aunque pienso que la letra aparte de divertida es estupida, musicalmente es excelente 

mmm .. hace mucho que no hablo de metal y perdón por el alargue... 

por cierto whitin temptation es muy buena banda... como lo es tristania y after forever...

Saludos!

Sir Ranazzotti


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ok here is a somehow called list of good artists bands.
1200 mics, infected mushroom, metallica, dream, the beatles, psysex, apocalyptica, belle and sebastian  , anthrax, bebel gilberto, naglfar, banda eva, björk, bob marley, cartel de santa, orishas, depeche mode, jamiroquai, disturbed, ella fitzgerald, eric clapton, frank zappa, miles davis, guns n' roses, pink floyd, gms, beck, bersuit vergarabat, molotov, kiss, black sabath, block party, blur, budha bar, cafe del mar, cafe tacuba, catch 22, children of bodom, cypress hill, dave brubeck, david hudson, dennis leary, dio, salif keita, the doors, el chivi, fantomas, the first stone, ganga giri, guru, hydraglyph, incubus, the decemberists, radiohead, interpol, iron maiden, lamb of god, jethro tul, judas priest, kid frost, kills the pain, korn, konfilct, lauryn hill, led zeppelin, les nubians, liquid tension experiment, M.O.S., mad caddies, mago de oz, manu chao, mano negra, megadeath, moby, motörhead, soulfly, st. germain, sting, sublime, SUV, symphony x, system of a down, talamasca, van van, whitesnake, afroman, coldplay, polo polo, queen, queens of the stone age, kansas, morphine, ike tirner , etc...

ok too much don't think you need more examples or names of artists. or do you
salu2


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> Air, Alan Ginsber, Alan Parsons Project, Apocalyptica, Ash Ra Tempel, Auricular, Steve ROach, David Hudson, Sarah Hopkins, Bill Laswell, Bloc Party, Boards Of Canada, Captain Beefheart, Conception, Cream, Dead Can Dance, Death Cab For Cutie, Depeche Mode, Dream Theater, Fantomas (And almost all of the Mike Patton's projects), Frank Zappa, Grateful Dead, Some Of Infected Mushroom, Inti-Illimani, IQ, Jefferson Airplane, Jesus Martyr, John Lennon, John Serrie, Jorge Reyes, Juno Reactor, King Crimson, Lamb, Lamb Of God, Liquid Tension Experiment, Lou Reed, Lustmord, Matisyahu, My Morning Jacket, Neal Morse, Nightewish, Oingo Boingo, Omega, Opeth, John Petrucci, Poison, Postal Service, Rockdrigo (Rodrigo Gonzalez Real Nice Mexican Rock www.rockdrigo.com.mx)


*cough* dont trust fxfvds webpages *cough*


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahaha to continue with the corrections (lol) Polo Polo is not music. Hahaha


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Hahaha to continue with the corrections (lol) Polo Polo is not music. Hahaha


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Ok, I'll play...*

The three cd's without I currently couldn't live : 6 sonatas for solo cello (J.S. Bach) played by Fournier (Cassals is very nice also!); Tous les matins du monde (Marin Marais, Saint-colombe, Lully music from the french renasaince) Jordi Savall and Le Concerts des Nations; The four Brahms symphonies either with Furtwängler, Abbado or Klemperer. (ok! they are more 3 discs!)
From when I was younger... Bauhaus, Joy Division, The birthday party, Red lori Yellow lori, Pixies, Sex Pistols, ..,
Sometimes the voices in my head still sing No feelings while going downhill...
By the way Mr. Warp here is a CD I may recomend you: Son de la guitarra by the Ensamble Continuo; It's a project with the sponsorship of INBA where they went to look for the origins of el Son Veracruzano (they went through a codex and Flamenco in Spain), its a really nice CD of Barroco Jarocho...

Antonio Rivas


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, I love the Pablo Cassals Cello Suites. Not heard the Fournier. I've got a really cool CD of Glenn Gould interviewing Cassals for Canadian radio.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd be very interested in listening to that interview! Could we arange something for the April 2 at desierto? Fournier was an aristrocrat, very good technique, elegant and lots of passion on his performance; I see the Cassals interpretation as more romantic, I really wish I could have heard him play the full Suites! 
I have some Bethoven symphonies with Gould, I really like them, it sounds different with the small orquesta and the original instruments.

Antonio Rivas


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'd be very interested in listening to that interview! Could we arange something for the April 2 at desierto?


Let me see if I have it here. If I've got it I'll make a copy for you. I may have left it in storage in San Francisco.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> Rocky Renè :
> 
> Excuse me Sir ? , Do you want a single speed or A SINGLE FINGER....
> 
> ...


hahaha! 

ni se diga cuando hagas una parada técnica para hacer del baño!! cuidado con el cierre-zipper 

Un abrazo Sir Last Biker o()xxxx()==============>


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> hahaha!
> 
> ni se diga cuando hagas una parada técnica para hacer del baño!! cuidado con el cierre-zipper
> 
> Un abrazo Sir Last Biker o()xxxx()==============>


Ouch...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'd be very interested in listening to that interview! Could we arange something for the April 2 at desierto? Fournier was an aristrocrat, very good technique, elegant and lots of passion on his performance; I see the Cassals interpretation as more romantic, I really wish I could have heard him play the full Suites!
> I have some Bethoven symphonies with Gould, I really like them, it sounds different with the small orquesta and the original instruments.
> 
> Antonio Rivas


I really love Gould's playing. I've probably got 3 versions of the Goldberg Variations kicking around, but that's still my favourite. He was so young when he recorded that, too. I'm not a "traditionalist" with music. I love it played on the piano probably more than the clavichord.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm also not a traditionalist just got the luck to find a nice music store where the owner loves music and enjoys talking about it, they make good recomendations and it's not quite expensive.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'm also not a traditionalist just got the luck to find a nice music store where the owner loves music and enjoys talking about it, they make good recomendations and it's not quite expensive.


Where is the store?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

In the Palacio de Bellas Artes main hall, they also run the store at the Sala Netzahualcoyotl in C.U. There is another nice shop in Polanco (not related to the one in B.A. ) but closes on weekends so hardly can make it there, I think It's on Julio Verne close to Masaryk.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> In the Palacio de Bellas Artes main hall, they also run the store at the Sala Netzahualcoyotl in C.U. There is another nice shop in Polanco (not related to the one in B.A. ) but closes on weekends so hardly can make it there, I think It's on Julio Verne close to Masaryk.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> i now that its a little of topic but what music do you like best? artist why and some recomendations would be nice
> 
> cheers


..................................................................................................................................

Corvus Corax....................

saludos
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

in my i pod list for mountain bike is, pearl jam, pink floyd, rush, eric clapton,supertramp,queen,some hard rock for the downhills like metallica, poison, LA guns,bon jovi, stone temple pilots, some new bands like the killers, and for the climbing thing i like some instrumental rock.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> in my i pod list for mountain bike is, pearl jam, pink floyd, rush, eric clapton,supertramp,queen,some hard rock for the downhills like metallica, poison, LA guns,bon jovi, stone temple pilots, some new bands like the killers, and for the climbing thing i like some instrumental rock.


..................................................................................................................................
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eso es todo.......

:thumbsup: , :drumroll:

saludos

the last biker


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> On your marks, ready, go........Genesis, Peter Gabriel, Marillion, Emerson ,Lake & Palmer ,Premiata Forneria Marconi, il Baletto de bronzo ,Le Orme, Yes, Camel , Brian Eno, Roxy Music , Jethro Tull ,King Crimson , Triunvirath, Renaissence ,Sky , The Animals ,Chicago , Dobbie Brothers, Fletwood Mac , James Taylor, Carole King, America , Cat Stevens , Dream Theater , Arnold Mc Culler, Paula Cole, B B King, MIchael Mc Donald .....
> 
> TLB


Nice collection, must check the sweedish death metal band Opeth... so progressive, if you don't like death metal, you'll be surprised with them listening his album DAMNATION, clean voices, pure rock with out any metal, believe me, this cd is the only one that i have to listen once a day minimum... addicted!






Other bands
Agalloch
Isis


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

REYEXbike said:


> Nice collection, must check the sweedish death metal band Opeth... so progressive, if you don't like death metal, you'll be surprised with them listening his album DAMNATION, clean voices, pure rock with out any metal, believe me, this cd is the only one that i have to listen once a day minimum... addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

REYEX , recién escuche a Opeth , tienes razón .......:thumbsup:

Gracias por la recomendación .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

